# The Shivering Isles



## Indoril Nerevar

So... All those Oblivion fans who were anxiously awaiting the Shivering Isles expansion pack... It's out now, so what do you think?

I got it a couple of days ago, and installed it immediately (as one does). Started up Oblivion and went straight to the new gate. The Morrowind-ness of the place was amazing. I was extremely happy when I met a Hunger in the wilderness, and just generally pleased by the whole thing. It adds that level of "other-worldliness" that Oblivion was missing. It's a pity it's all limited to the Shivering Isles area, but it's better than before.

The amount of effort put into the expansion amazes me. There are so many new creatures, so many new plants, so much new stuff! It's fantastic.

So, anyone else got it yet? What do you think of it?


----------



## pharoah

dont have it yet,but plan to get it soon.


----------



## 40sondacurb

I sold oblivion. The character never felt like much of a hero, at the end of the day I was just the guy who helped "_Martin_", so the only thing left of the game was grinding to a level that would automatically be matched by every NPC in the game making even that pointless.

But I've seen the screens and it does appear to have some of that great morrowind style to it.


----------



## pharoah

yeah i like it got it earlier today,and have been working on it for hours.i am posting a screenshot,but nothing that will give anything away.


----------



## Lemonio

no major spoilers i think

shivering isles is really great.
here are some screens, from my first 2 days. 
sorry about the boringness of most of them
also the bmp's load slowly, but if you leave them and come back in a minute or two it is fine.
http://lemonio.com/ScreenShot146.bmp
http://lemonio.com/ScreenShot147.bmp
http://lemonio.com/ScreenShot148.bmp
http://lemonio.com/ScreenShot149.bmp
http://lemonio.com/ScreenShot150.bmp
http://lemonio.com/ScreenShot151.bmp
http://lemonio.com/ScreenShot152.bmp
http://lemonio.com/ScreenShot153.bmp
http://lemonio.com/ScreenShot154.bmp
http://lemonio.com/ScreenShot155.bmp
http://lemonio.com/ScreenShot156.bmp
http://lemonio.com/ScreenShot157.bmp
http://lemonio.com/ScreenShot158.bmp
http://lemonio.com/ScreenShot159.bmp
http://lemonio.com/ScreenShot160.bmp
http://lemonio.com/ScreenShot161.bmp
http://lemonio.com/ScreenShot162.bmp
http://lemonio.com/ScreenShot163.bmp
http://lemonio.com/ScreenShot164.bmp
http://lemonio.com/ScreenShot165.bmp
http://lemonio.com/ScreenShot166.bmp
http://lemonio.com/ScreenShot167.bmp
http://lemonio.com/ScreenShot168.bmp
http://lemonio.com/ScreenShot169.bmp


EDIT: Lemonio, your 900kb bmp images can be saved as 50kb jpegs to make loading times quicker, same size, same level of detail.
koala :wink:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

how many fps you get with the 7600's


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

hey anyone want to help me with a problem i have with oblivion for the 360?


----------



## Lemonio

i know, i am going to save them as jpg's today, just it takes a while.
also 1 g0t 0wn3d, what is your problem with oblivion in the 360? i might be able to help


----------



## Red23

wish i could tell you what i thought of The Shivering Isles, but when i walk to the portal i get a load of yellow signs with exclamation marks!


----------



## pharoah

hello red welcome to tsf.ive heard people talking about that around the net.i got the yellow diamonds with exclamation marks to,but mine is different than the others ive read about.mine are in the market district of the imperial city right in front of a fighting chance.i hear its a glitch that will be resolved with a patch.


----------



## Lemonio

yellow exclamation points appear when an object is missing its mesh. for example if you install a mod, but the meshes appear in the wrong folder, then objects with those meshes will appear as exclamation points. if you do not have any mods installed, then the problem would be with the game, and you would most likely have to wait for a patch, unless you could somehow track down where the meshes were and put them into the right folder


----------



## pharoah

although what you say may be correct,however i doubt im missing a mesh in the middle of the air.this started for me after installing shivering isles,and there is a known problem with it.only place it happens in in the imperial city in that one spot.unless a mesh is missing under it in the sewers hmm will have to go look.


----------



## Lemonio

try walking up to the exclamation point as close as you can, and see what it is? is it a person? is it and object? ...
a lot of mods where broken by the patch with shivering isles and shivering isles broke stuff itself. you should look on the oblivion mod forums. there is a thread that talks about problems and fixes for things broken by the patch with si or si itself


----------



## pharoah

thats what im saying there isnt anything there.its just in mid air.i do realize there is a imperial guard near it in the pic,however it is there when nothing or no one is there as well.


----------



## Red23

oh well, looks like i'll have to wait for the patch! thanks for the responses though.


----------



## Lemonio

pharoah said:


> thats what im saying there isnt anything there.its just in mid air.i do realize there is a imperial guard near it in the pic,however it is there when nothing or no one is there as well.


it could be a mesh for, something like a brick, or a butterfly, or some small thing like that maybe? i would reccomend posting on the elderscrolls forums


----------



## Red23

new patch: http://static.bethsoft.com/isles/ShiveringIsles_v1.2Beta.exe

[update]it _still_ doesn't fix the mesh problem![/update]


----------



## Lemonio

do you use any mods? try turning them off


----------



## pharoah

i fixed it on mine all i did was uninstall everything oblivion.then reinstalled oblivion the 1.2 patch (not the shivering isles specific patch either) then i installed everything from my knights of the nine cd,and finally shivering isles.got into the game and the crazy ! is gone.i think it may have to do with the order in which you install things.i also had the 1.1511 whatever previous version of the patch prior to installing shivering isles.installed the 1.2 patch right over it.this time it was the 1.2 patch from a clean install.after instaling shivering isles i even added some user made mods without issue.


----------



## Red23

seems you're right with the order of installation thing, thanks!


----------



## Lemonio

you can alter the load order with oblivion mod manager


----------



## pharoah

your welcome red i just decided to try to fix it on mine glad it helped someone else.hey Lemonio how do you like the mod manager for oblivion ive been tempted to try that.


----------



## Lemonio

get it. 
it is good. it is useful. it is free.


----------



## Guest

where is the download link I want to play that game looks so coool


----------



## Red23

you have to buy the game my friend.


----------



## Guest

Oh never mind did you make the game since it looks really good or is it from the store


----------



## Red23

it's an official add-on by the manufacturers.


----------



## KoLAddict

I love Shivering Isles. I've been a huge Oblivion fan from day 1, and have played it to death and still have not seen everything in it (I still haven't even finished the main storyline), and Shivering Isles just means it'll be even longer before I finish Oblivion's main storyline. The cities and the landscape as a whole is amazing.


----------



## Willowsmith

Hello all I have a bit of a problem. I am trying to install Shivering Isles but each time I attempt install I get the error cyclic redundancy error. This is on PC and I have installed the updates. When I get the error and attempt to run Oblivion there are critical files that are then missing such as oblivion.exe and setup.exe not to mention the icon. I then have to manually uninstall and reinstall the original game. Any ideas or help would be very appreciated.:sigh:


----------



## Red23

i think it has something to do with the order in which you install the game and the updates.


----------



## Willowsmith

Hmm I had thought that as well but once I was able to uninstall again I started fresh installed the newest update directly after installing the original game then attempted the expansion. I also tried the expansion first then the update but that gave me a different problem.


----------



## HarolBob

I've tried installing shivering Isles on my xbox 360:sigh:, but it wont work, can any1 giv me sum help?


----------



## dxj

Whats the problem? did you buy the GOTY edtion, or downloaded it off market place?


----------



## Willowsmith

I actually found the problem. The reason it was giving me trouble was my DVD drive was slowly dying and it would not read properly but it would give me those error messages instead. I bought the disk by the by. Thank you for the reply though.


----------



## HarolBob

I bought it off E-bay

do u need xbobx live to install it?


----------



## dxj

HarolBob said:


> I bought it off E-bay
> 
> do u need xbobx live to install it?


No you don't need Live if it's a hardcopy of it, all you have to do is pop the disc in, it should let you install it, once installed, put your Oblivion disc in and off you go!


----------

